# Australian radiographer looking to work as a radiology technologist in the USA



## rosan (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi

I am a 26 year old male who is a diagnostic radiographer (technologist) working in a large hospital in Sydney, Austalia. I have been a professional for nearly six years and will be completing my masters in Magnetic Resonance Imaging at the end of this year (2012). 
I am looking to travel and maybe settle in the USA, if I am able to work in my current profession and emigrate to the states next year.

Is anyone familiar with this transition and it's requirements?

Could you be kind enough to help me in pointing me to the resources I need exploring.

Thank you in advance
Andrew


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rosan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a 26 year old male who is a diagnostic radiographer (technologist) working in a large hospital in Sydney, Austalia. I have been a professional for nearly six years and will be completing my masters in Magnetic Resonance Imaging at the end of this year (2012).
> I am looking to travel and maybe settle in the USA, if I am able to work in my current profession and emigrate to the states next year.
> ...


I assume in US terms you are an x-ray technician. Here is a site to start your research. RSNA.org: index
Slow down:>) Your Australian credentials are not accepted. One option is an internship after your masters. That might give you some idea about everyday life in the US. 
Go through the stickies at the beginning of the US forum to get an idea about basic visa requirements.


----------



## rosan (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Twostep

Thank you for the info above. I will try and get in touch with the California branch of RSNA. 

Andrew


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rosan said:


> Hi Twostep
> 
> Thank you for the info above. I will try and get in touch with the California branch of RSNA.
> 
> Andrew


Why CA?


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

rosan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a 26 year old male who is a diagnostic radiographer (technologist) working in a large hospital in Sydney, Austalia. I have been a professional for nearly six years and will be completing my masters in Magnetic Resonance Imaging at the end of this year (2012).
> I am looking to travel and maybe settle in the USA, if I am able to work in my current profession and emigrate to the states next year.
> ...



What is the average or median salary in Australia for a technologist? I am looking at emigrating to Australia hopefully in the next few years with the same profession, but hopefully certified for Nuclear Medicine technology by then.


----------



## Maya1982 (Nov 22, 2013)

Does the RSNA not just cover radiologists, ie Doctors of radiology? I didn't think they covered radiographers/technicians/technologists. I might be wrong.


----------

